# nismoparts.com ---legit?



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Just wondering. I've noticed they've got a header, cam, headgasket, etc. for the A-series datsun motors. 

Are they jank? Legit? Do they sell actual nismo stuff? I see that they're basic policy is to charge you for shit and then send it whenever. Not sure i approve. But, they seem to be the only place to get both the thin metal headgasket, the upgraded head bolts, and the .487/300 cam...

I've emailed them about some parts, but no way in hell am I going to buy anything until I find out a little more about them. Thanks for any help! 

I must say, the crappiness of their site certainly turns me off enough not to buy from them. No mention on what A-series parts fit which motor. I have no idea if its meant for an A12 or A14 or A15 or what.


----------

